# Bruit iBook G4



## Vincent 14 (28 Décembre 2004)

Bonsoir, je possède un iBook G3 600 absolument silencieux et j'aimerai savoir, avant de changer de machine, si les derniers modèles G4 1,2 le sont aussi (absence de bruit de ventilation).

Je vous remercie de vos réponses.


----------



## fpoil (28 Décembre 2004)

j'entends jamais les notres....il ya un ventilo


----------



## Tox (29 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,

 Je possède un iBook 12" 1.2 depuis mi-novembre et j'en arrive à la conclusion qu'ils ont oublié d'équiper mon portable d'un ventilateur 

  Tox


----------



## chupastar (29 Décembre 2004)

Il ne s'allume jamais, des fois cet été quand il faisait très chaud dehors et après quelques heures d'utilisation.
Tu peux y aller!


----------



## ultimate2 (29 Décembre 2004)

j'ai mon ibook depuis 1 semaine. Je n'ai jamais entendu le ventilo. 

Mis à part peut-être les "clac" du bouton de souris et surtout le bruit du mange disque à l'insertion et à l'éjection, le ibook est très discret.


----------



## Vincent 14 (29 Décembre 2004)

Bonsoir, merci pour ces infos, je vais certainement acheter le dernier modèle en 12'. Le mien commence à dater et ne capte plus mon réseau Airport, le fil d'antenne doit être coupé dans la charnière.


----------



## Cricri (16 Janvier 2005)

Une différence de bruit entre entre les disques 30, 60, 80 ?


----------



## Cricri (16 Janvier 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Une différence de bruit entre entre les disques 30, 60, 80 ?


Non ! Merci Mackie !


----------



## vincmyl (16 Janvier 2005)

Mon frangin a un Ibook G4, je n'entends rien du tout impecc


----------



## Sebang (17 Janvier 2005)

Ancien utilisateur d'iBook G4, j'ai beaucoup apprécié son silence (alors que mon "super" PB a son ventilo le plus souvent en route, à bas régime certes, mais il est là  ).
Cependant, lorsque tu utilises des applications qui se servent beaucoup de ta carte graphique (au hasard, les jeux), le ventilo tournera constamment à haut régime, ce qui n'a rien de très discret en amphi, par exemple.   

Enfin remarque, peut-être que les iBook 1,2ghz sont magiques, mais c'était comme ça sur mes iBook G3 700/800/G4 800 et PB actuel. Alors...


----------



## nicogala (19 Janvier 2005)

ibook 14" depuis hier, le ventillo marche dès l'allumage et s'entend qd même si on prête l'oreille dans une pièce silencieuse... je ne peux donc pas dire qu'il est silencieux (mais faut dire que je teste GarageBand et Nanosaur aussi  ) mais bcp plus qeu l'iMac G4 en tout cas


----------



## Zyrol (19 Janvier 2005)

J'ai posté un fichier son de mon ibook G4 avec ce post. Ecoutez moi ça....


----------



## calvin (19 Janvier 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> J'ai posté un fichier son de mon ibook G4 avec ce post. Ecoutez moi ça....




airbus A380 ?

je l'ai reconnu au bruit du moteur


----------



## Zyrol (19 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> airbus A380 ?
> 
> je l'ai reconnu au bruit du moteur




nan !!! mon ibook fonctionne à l'electricité pas au  Kerosene  !


----------



## desertea (19 Janvier 2005)

Y'a un ventilo dedant ?

Le mien doit être en panne ....lol


----------



## Zyrol (19 Janvier 2005)

Bon, là, si on n'a pas convaincu du silence des ibook, je ne sais pas ce qui faut de plus !


----------



## Sebang (19 Janvier 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Bon, là, si on n'a pas convaincu du silence des ibook, je ne sais pas ce qui faut de plus !



Ceci dit, je me demande bien ce que vous faites avec vos iBook... Je ne serai aussi catégorique.
Très franchement, c'est vrai que je n'ai pas touché d'iBook G4 récent, mais quand j'en avais un, le ventilo se mettait en route facilement hors utilisation bureautique ('toshop, imovie, jeux, importation cd sur itunes, et toutes autres applis qui sollicitent le cpu). Et je crois que l'iBook G4 800 était réputé pour très peu chauffer.

Mais bon, c'est vrai que quand on s'en sert gentiment, y'a aucun problème, il est extrêment silencieux puisqu'il ne fait aucun bruit. 

Le plus silencieux étant quand même l'iBook coquillage qui lui ne possède -vraiment- pas de ventilo.


----------



## Tox (20 Janvier 2005)

En encodage fichiers audio sous iTunes, mon iBook G4 1,2 ne fait aucun bruit. C'est la même chose sous Office. J'ai aussi joué un moment à Marble Blast Gold avec l'iBook posé sur un duvet (j'étais au fond de mon lit), toujours pas de ventilo.

Il faudra à l'occasion que j'essaie de lancer des applis qui pourraient enclencher le refroidissement actif... Pour finir, je vais croire que ce ventilo est HS


----------



## Zyrol (20 Janvier 2005)

La seule fois ou j'ai entendu le ventilo de mon ibook, c'est en jouant à x-plane. Le ventilo c'est declenché au bout de 25 minutes de jeu. J'avais coupé le son du jeu, je les remis, et les réacteurs couvraient le son du ventilo.


----------



## Deedee (20 Janvier 2005)

J'ai un IB G4 1 ghz 30G, je n'ai entendu le ventilo qu'une fois en 3 mois d'utilisation quotienne : quand j'avais Photoshop + 5 autres programmes lancés en même temps.

En fait j'ai vérifié par rapport à la température (Temperature monitor) et le ventilo ne s'est déclenché que la seule fois ou mon IB a dépassé les 60 degré...


----------



## Sebang (20 Janvier 2005)

OK, alors c'est vraiment impressionnant !  

Apple a fait un super boulot à ce niveau là, et si les iBook étaient passés depuis longtemps à une carte graphique 64mo, j'en aurai sûrement pris un ! 
(il me -fallait- une carte 64mo au moins, donc adieu l'iBook).

Sur ce point, vous avez de la chance ! Vous imaginez pas ce que c'est que de partager sa vie avec un ventilo d'Alu 12.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Je compte prendre un iBook 12" de part sa mobilité et de son prix.
En plus, il a une bonne autonomie, et une mobilité super.


----------



## futurswitcher (20 Janvier 2005)

bonsoir à tous,

et quand est-il du bruit du clavier ? est-il assez silencieux pour se fondre dans une salle de classe ?


----------



## Deedee (20 Janvier 2005)

futurswitcher a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir à tous,
> 
> et quand est-il du bruit du clavier ? est-il assez silencieux pour se fondre dans une salle de classe ?


 
absolument !!


----------



## Deedee (20 Janvier 2005)

Futurswitcher : "réponse directe, c'est un bon gars !!!"

Ben oui tu veux que te je réponde quoi d'autre??  

Le clavier est ultra silencieux, sauf limite le clic mais tu n'en a pas besoin puisque fonction clic sur le touch pad...
Voilà, un peu plus complet ?


----------



## Deedee (20 Janvier 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Futurswitcher : "réponse directe, c'est un bon gars !!!"
> 
> Ben oui tu veux que te je réponde quoi d'autre??
> 
> ...


 
D'ailleurs juste, je vois pas pourquoi ça me vaut un "dégage un mauvais feeling..." m'enfin moi ce que j'en dis!!!! 

HS je sors


----------



## futurswitcher (20 Janvier 2005)

toutes mes excuses, je voulais cliquer l'otre bouton !:rateau:


----------



## calvin (20 Janvier 2005)

je vois pas pk vous vous inquietez du bruit de l'ibook...
vu qu'il est quasi inexistant


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> je vois pas pk vous vous inquietez du bruit de l'ibook...
> vu qu'il est quasi inexistant



Si l'iBook est plus silencieux que le PB, alors je pense que les seuls sons qui sortent de l'iBook, sont ceux qui proviennent des HP (musique ....).


----------



## fabulousfab (21 Janvier 2005)

Je confirme :

Ventilo jamais mis en route (utilisation Imovie et 1 ou 2 autres programmes en même temps).

Clavier très silencieux.

Clic bruyant au début, mais en 1 mois d'utilisation, il semble déjà faire moins de bruit (ou alors je m'habitue ???).

Insertion et éjection des CD bruyante.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

fabulousfab a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme :
> 
> Ventilo jamais mis en route (utilisation Imovie et 1 ou 2 autres programmes en même temps).
> 
> ...



De toute facon, il n'y a que le lecteur qui fasse du bruit


----------



## nicogala (21 Janvier 2005)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> De toute facon, il n'y a que le lecteur qui fasse du bruit


 ...et le disque qui grattouille et le ventillo qui souffle qd même(bien que peu audible)... à moins que j'aie une mauvaise série


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> ...et le disque qui grattouille et le ventillo qui souffle qd même(bien que peu audible)... à moins que j'aie une mauvaise série



lol ... ben moi mon PB est très silencieux, je l'entends rarement, en fait juste quand il n'y a vraiment aucun bruit autour de moi, et que je le sollicite bcp, genre copie de fichiers, montage vidéo ...


----------



## Tox (21 Janvier 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> ...et le disque qui grattouille et le ventillo qui souffle qd même(bien que peu audible)... à moins que j'aie une mauvaise série



Alors je le redis : sur un 12" standard octobre 2004, soit 1,2 ghz, 30 Go hd et 768 Mb de mémoire, airport extreme, sans bluetooth rien de tout ça, le silence...

Le hd est un fujistu et son silence est assez étonnant.


----------



## charp60 (22 Janvier 2005)

Le ventilo de mon iBook se met en route quand je regarde des vidéos, est-ce normal?? existe-t-il un prog qui donne la temp des composants?


----------



## nicogala (22 Janvier 2005)

Moi c'est le 14" 1,33 60Go , mais tu confirmes que tu n'entend jamais le disque déplacer la tête de lecture ? je parle pas d'un bruit de rotation du disque qui serait continu etc, non, je parle de sons ponctuels lorsqu'il accède aux données en déplaçant sa tête de lecture, c'est ce que j'appelle "gratouiller" (Apple mentione d'ailleurs ces bruits comme normaux dans le livret...)
Pour le ventillo, je maintiens qu'en approchant l'oreille du côté gauche on perçoit nettement (bien que faiblement) qu'il y a qque chose qui tourne... alors à savoir si c'est un bruit de rotation du disque ou un bruit de ventillo...   ... mais il me semble bien qu'il y a en permanence un très léger souffle  qui semble indiquer que le ventillo tournerait en permanence à très faible vitesse... ce que je concevrai sans problème (comme sur les derniers iMacs G4 quoi)

D'un autre côté, je ne l'ai encore jamais utilisé "normalement" (j'ai fait que l'installer et transférer mes fichiers + mumuse GarageBand) alors j'attend de voir ce que ça donne avec iTunes+TextEdit dans une chambre parfaitement silencieuse... ah ben non, qu'est-ce que je dis moi ! y en a pas un qui suit ici !  avec iTunes je risque pas d'entendre   ... enfin, je vous dirai ça


----------



## Tox (22 Janvier 2005)

Sur le côté gauche de mon iBook, il y a l'aération du HD. Pour l'entendre gratouiller, il faut placer son oreille CONTRE la coque. Au-delà de 5 cm, il est inaudible.

L'aération du processeur doit se trouver à la charnière de l'iBook et là, je ne perçois pas de bruit.

Le seul élément bruyant reste le combo...


----------



## Zyrol (22 Janvier 2005)

Si avec tous ces témoignages quelqu'un dit qu'il est bruyant !! c'est que son p'tit book à un probleme


----------



## nicogala (22 Janvier 2005)

oui, mais c'est quel modèle d'iBook ?


----------



## Zyrol (22 Janvier 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais c'est quel modèle d'iBook ?




pour moi ? 
un ibook G4 12" 1ghz


----------



## charp60 (23 Janvier 2005)

Je suis un peu inquiet, j'ai un ibook depuis 3 semaines et je me suis appercu il y a 3-4 jours qu'il fait un petit bruit un peu bizarre, enfin je ne sais pas si c'est "normal". C'est pas facile d'expliquer ce bruit, disons qu'il revient toutes les secondes, qu'il est un composé d'un son "long" et se termine par un petit "tac", un peu comme un "gratouilli" de disque dur. c'est trés leger mais lorsque je suis dans une pièce silencieuse devant mon book, je l'entend donc ... Ceux qui ont un ibook peuvent me dire si ils entendent un petit bruit comme ça, ça m'inquiete vraiment, et puis renvoyer son book au bout de 3 semaines ... merci


----------



## Deedee (23 Janvier 2005)

charp60 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un peu inquiet, j'ai un ibook depuis 3 semaines et je me suis appercu il y a 3-4 jours qu'il fait un petit bruit un peu bizarre, enfin je ne sais pas si c'est "normal". C'est pas facile d'expliquer ce bruit, disons qu'il revient toutes les secondes, qu'il est un composé d'un son "long" et se termine par un petit "tac", un peu comme un "gratouilli" de disque dur. c'est trés leger mais lorsque je suis dans une pièce silencieuse devant mon book, je l'entend donc ... Ceux qui ont un ibook peuvent me dire si ils entendent un petit bruit comme ça, ça m'inquiete vraiment, et puis renvoyer son book au bout de 3 semaines ... merci


 
Renvoie le je ne pense pas que ce soit normal....Demande peut être conseil avant là ou tu l'as acheté, ou recueilles plus d'avis sur cet excellent forum , mais franchement, le seul bruit bizarre que mon IB fasse c'est un petit grincement au niveau du poignet gauche quand je le pose....ça me stresse pas mal mais je ne pense pas que ce soit ennuyeux, alors que toi je sais pas trop !

Bon courage


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (23 Janvier 2005)

hier à titre de test me suis amusé à le faire surchauffer...

J'ai lancé Safari,Adium,Skype,Mail,Photoshop CS,MAMP,iTunes,Eclipse(lourd),XCode,iPhoto,iMovie,Traktor dj studio 2...c'est tout

Mon ibook tournait encore bien ! Je pouvais switcher avec exposé sans trop de ralentissement 
La quazi totalité de mes RAM étaient utilisées (768)

et a aucun moment mon ventilo ne s'est enclenché !


----------



## calvin (23 Janvier 2005)

ce n'est pas le fait de lancer plusieurs appli qui va le faire chauffer mais de faire tourner ses applis de facon intensive pour solliciter le proc


----------



## charp60 (23 Janvier 2005)

moi le ventilo se met en marche au bout d'une bonne demi heure en regardant une vidéo avec MPlayer OS X 2... 
Fait ch... j'ai pas envie de le retourner mon petit book, mais bon c'est sur s'il ne fonctionne pas bien ...
quelqu'un aurait il le meme "problème avec son ibook?? je rappel que c'est un bruit pas trés fort, mais en écoutant sur le coté gauche vers l'aération, j'entend un "bzzzzzzzzzz toc, bzzzzzzzzz toc, bzzzz....." dans arret.


----------



## Sebang (23 Janvier 2005)

BeNBiBiFoKe a dit:
			
		

> et a aucun moment mon ventilo ne s'est enclenché !



Essaye plutôt de lancer un jeu (Tony Hawk 4 livré avec les iBook par exemple, mais mon test préféré pour les ventilos ces temps-ci, c'est Star Wars Kotor  ) ou encore un encodage d'un CD sur iTunes (mais c'est moins flagrant). Il devrait s'allumer au max en quelques secondes/minutes.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Ben vous commencer pour certains a me faire un peu peur, il va falloir que je fasse des test, mais je pense que ma machine n'a pas de probleme, car je n'entends pas souvent le ventillo, et bon, elle a l'air de très tourner.


----------



## bugman (25 Janvier 2005)

charp60 a dit:
			
		

> moi le ventilo se met en marche au bout d'une bonne demi heure en regardant une vidéo avec MPlayer OS X 2...
> Fait ch... j'ai pas envie de le retourner mon petit book, mais bon c'est sur s'il ne fonctionne pas bien ...
> quelqu'un aurait il le meme "problème avec son ibook?? je rappel que c'est un bruit pas trés fort, mais en écoutant sur le coté gauche vers l'aération, j'entend un "bzzzzzzzzzz toc, bzzzzzzzzz toc, bzzzz....." dans arret.



Il l'a deja fait chez moi aussi (c'est vraiment pas fort), actuellement il ne le fait pas. Ca doit pas etre bien grave (optimisation ???). A premiere vue je n'ai pas d'erreur sur le disque. La prochaine fois, je regarderais l'activitée du disque pour voir si il est sollicité.

A+,
Bug.


----------



## charp60 (25 Janvier 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Il l'a deja fait chez moi aussi (c'est vraiment pas fort), actuellement il ne le fait pas. Ca doit pas etre bien grave (optimisation ???). A premiere vue je n'ai pas d'erreur sur le disque. La prochaine fois, je regarderais l'activitée du disque pour voir si il est sollicité.



Non ce n'est vraiment pas fort, mais il le fait sans arrêt et comme la plupart du temps je travail au calme, c'est légèrement agaçant (surtout que je ne sais pas d'où ça peut venir)
J'ai regardé le moniteur d'activité et j'ai constaté une sortie de données régulière (1,5ko/sec), même quand toutes les applis sont fermées, est-ce que en tant normal c'est .... ben... normal quoi?


----------



## bugman (25 Janvier 2005)

Lut,

Je ne sais pas ! Mon disque est calme 0o/s. Peut etre as-tu une application en tache de fond type SETI ou autres deamons ? Sinon, je ne vois pas.

@+


----------



## yvos (25 Janvier 2005)

BeNBiBiFoKe a dit:
			
		

> hier à titre de test me suis amusé à le faire surchauffer...
> 
> J'ai lancé Safari,Adium,Skype,Mail,Photoshop CS,MAMP,iTunes,Eclipse(lourd),XCode,iPhoto,iMovie,Traktor dj studio 2...c'est tout
> 
> ...


 
lance juste itunes, fait le importer un cd pendant que tu streames via airtunes express, et hop', tes ventilos, tu vas les entendre.  

toutes applis lancées, ça ne sert pas à grand chose...il faut les faire tourner...


----------



## yvos (25 Janvier 2005)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Ben vous commencer pour certains a me faire un peu peur, il va falloir que je fasse des test, mais je pense que ma machine n'a pas de probleme, car je n'entends pas souvent le ventillo, et bon, elle a l'air de très tourner.


 
Faut pas t'inquiéter plus que cela. Il est logique que les ventilos se mettent en marche lorsqu'on utilise intensivement un processeur. L'ibook est d'une manière générale très discret.

pour le bruit autre que ventilos, j'entends régulièrement des accès disque (parfois de très très légers sifflements), mais pas de quoi s'inquiéter..

ça choque parce que l'ibook est une machine particulièrement silencieuse.

c'est vrai qu'avec l'ordi que j'ai au boulot, dont le ventilo tourne 24h/24, pas de risque de l'entendre le ventilo..


----------



## nicoplanet (25 Janvier 2005)

J'ai remarqué recement qu'on pouvait entendre le gresillement du CPU aussi, dans un environnment TRES calme !
Faut etre reglé en automatique pour le CPU (ou en full patate !) et lancer une tache un peu gourmande, genre une debut de defrag' avec Techtool ! 
On peut l'entedre à ce moment là, en plus du bruit habituel du DD (très faible lui aussi) ! 

Ca donne un leger sifflement/grésillemeent assez proche du bruit que fait parfois mon p'tit Palm quand je colle l'oreille dessus (unTugsten|E)

Marrant....

Mais bon, faut aller le chercher quand même ! :rateau:


----------



## samb (25 Janvier 2005)

J'ai un iBook G4 new aussi.

En fait LE bruit qui m'a fait flipper, c'est celui du mange-disque, assez délirant ! A l'insertion et à l'éjection.

Par contre le bruit régulier du disque dur je pense que c'est normal, j'ai un truc du même genre, surtout quand on n'utilise aucune appli (après démarrage quand on reste ébloui par la beauté de la bête par exemple ). 

Ce ne serait pas une fonction normale du type journalisation (même sans utilisation), ou autre ? Ou une appli système en tache de fond ? J'ai aussi parfois le DD qui se met à travailler sans que je fasse rien (d'autre que d'admirer la beauté de... ) ; défragmentation peut-être ?

Côté ventilo, dans une pièce chauffée à 20, sans support froid de type table en marbre (pour la beauté de...), il se met en route raisonablement sur lecture DVD par exemple, et systématiquement après qqs temps sur un encodage vidéo. Rien de très bruyant mais je me demande s'il n'y a pas 2 vitesses.

M'enfin ces petits bruits ne sont rien... surtout par rapport à celui du mange-disque 

Donc à mon avis charp60 destresse-toi, rien d'anormal, et admire la beauté de la bête ! Son efficacité aussi. Son prix. Bref quelle beauté 

Sam.


----------



## charp60 (25 Janvier 2005)

samb >c'est sur que le mange disque la première fois on ne si attend pas ! en fait je n'avais pas fais gaffe au début, je suis resté ébloui par ...  mais j'essai de me renseigner voir si c'est normal, on ne sais jamais, et puis j'ai peut être été traumatisé par les PC où quand on trouve quelquechose de bien pas trés cher c'est qu'il y a une m .... (ex: mon ancien portable, durée 2ans, CM morte  )


----------



## charp60 (25 Janvier 2005)

Bugman > j'ai effectivement un prog database daemon dans le moniteur d'activité, mais je ne sais pas si je peux l'arreter, histoire de vérifier si c'est lui qui est à l'origine de ce  bruit.
Vous pensez que je peux l'arreter sans causez de problème??


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Janvier 2005)

Tout le monde veut des processeurs performants aux fréquences délirantes
Tout le monde veut des cartes graphiques aux performances délirantes
Tout le monde veut des disques durs aux vitesses de rotations délirantes
Tout le monde veut des portables liliputiens aux dimensions délirantes

Mais 

Personne ne veut de bruit de ventilo
Personne ne veut des batteries qui se vident trop vite
Personne ne veut de bruit de rotation de disque durs

Et pourtant 
Tout le monde connait les lois de la physique qui disent que :

Les fréquences élevées engendrent des échauffements donc des calories
Pour évacuer des calories il faut des ventilateurs
Un ventilateur brasse de l'air donc il fait inévitablement du bruit 

Les fréquences élevées et les moteurs des disques durs rapides consomment beaucoup d'énergie donc il faut de grosses batteries mais inlogeables dans les faibles dimensions de nos portables.

en résumé:
Le métier d'ingénieur est parsemé de compromis et d'incompatiblités .....  et croyez moi, comparativement, on peut dire que ceux d'Apple ont réalisés des prodiges par rapport à ceux du monde PC

Un seul mot .. Bravo à l'engeneering d'Apple !!!    .. ils ont fait le maximun de ce que les lois de la physique leur permettaient ... le pc sans batterie, sans disque dur, aux supraconducteurs et totallement sans bruits ce n'est pas pour demain mais ce sera pour le futur sûrement

Un technicien admirateur
Joseph


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde veut des processeurs performants aux fréquences délirantes
> Tout le monde veut des cartes graphiques aux performances délirantes
> Tout le monde veut des disques durs aux vitesses de rotations délirantes
> Tout le monde veut des portables liliputiens aux dimensions délirantes
> ...



magnifique


----------



## nicogala (1 Février 2005)

Vous dites tous "moi pas de bruit", "moi ceci" , "moi celà" ... mais vous ne précisez jamais le modèle... j'ai cru lire que le DD des 12" était un Fujistu (ou à peu près  )  alors que celui de mon 14" 1.33 est un Toshiba , donc déjà ça peut faire une différence...
Moi aussi j'ai constaté ce bruit périodique (ttes les 5s) de dzzzztack ... mais sur l'iMac il me semble que c'est pareil, mais il faut s'approcher pour l'entendre évidement... alors que sur l'iBook avec un Toshiba, ça s'entend à 1.50m
D'autre part, avec Temperature Monitor, je vois que même à l'allumage avec tous les composants à T°c ambiante (20°c) mon ventillo tourne et est parfaitement audible lorsque la nuit je programme l'ibook pour s'endormir après la musique...

Dans la série, j'ai également remarqué un sifflement (carte graphique ? c'est à gauche en tout cas) lorsque le Finder est en mode colonne et que l'on a sélectionné un fichier audio ou vidéo dont QuickTime est capable de faire un aperçu (et qu'il le fait donc) ... ce sifflement cesse lorsqu'on sélectionne un autre fichier sans aperçu sonore... chez vous aussi ? (sur l'iMac ça le fait là encore aussi mais bcp plus ténu) ... c'est pour tester votre audition


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

salut, alors pour les bruits je vais tester a la maison, car la, dans une salle serveur, je ne peux pas entendre grand chose.
Mais il me semble bien que dans le mode colonne, mon ventillo se met de temps en temps en marche, en tout cas, plus que dans le mode liste.


----------



## charp60 (1 Février 2005)

>nicogala : pour le "bzzzzztac", je ne retrouve plus le post mais j'ai reglé mon problème, en fait s'était MSoffice (version demo) qui avait installé un petit programme "daemon" qui causait une sortie de données (1,5ko/sec), ton bruit viens peut etre de là aussi.
Pareil pour moi, au démarrage et dans un environnement calme (trés calme) on entend le bruit du ventilo, et si on s'approche, vers la gauche j'entend bien le sifflement, mais en mode colonne ou non pour moi c'est pareil.
L'iBook, malgré son nom est loin d'être aussi silencieux qu'un livre 
et il faut dire que j'ai une trés bonne audition 

A oui, j'ai un iBook G4 12" 1,2Ghz et le DD est un TOSHIBA MK6025GAS (60Go)


----------



## cyberyoyo (1 Février 2005)

Pour ma part, pas de bruit avec le DD FUJITSU 30 Go d'origine  . Juste le ventilo de temps en temps en ripp de DVD ou visionnage de film. Depuis une semaine, j'ai installé le TOSHIBA 60 Go 16 Mo et le bruit est apparu...  Un petit bruit permanent qui doit venir je pense du DD. c'est assez décevant car je pensais que ce DD n'étais pas bruyant en suite au post concernant le démontage du DD de l'IBOOK :hein:  Enfin, l'espace gagné et la vitesse du DD sont interressant mais je n'ai pas encore pu en juger sur des applis lourdes. En effet, le passage à 768 Mo a transformé très positivement l'usage de mon IBOOK ce qui n'est pas vraiment le cas du changement de DD.

 Charp60 et nicogala, votre bruit il vient du DD ou du ventilo ?   car pour moi, cela doit provenir du DD TOSHIBA.


----------



## samb (2 Février 2005)

charp60 a dit:
			
		

> >nicogala : pour le "bzzzzztac", je ne retrouve plus le post mais j'ai reglé mon problème, en fait s'était MSoffice (version demo) qui avait installé un petit programme "daemon" qui causait une sortie de données (1,5ko/sec), ton bruit viens peut etre de là aussi.
> 
> C'est peut-être utile à savoir tiens... ?
> Pareil j'avais installé la démo de windaube, et bon la desinstallation laisse toujours des trucs.
> ...


----------



## bugman (2 Février 2005)

samb a dit:
			
		

> Pareil j'avais installé la démo de windaube, et bon la desinstallation laisse toujours des trucs.
> Sam.



The Krosoft touch !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

C'est quand meme incroyable les produits krosoft.
Je pense que les plus heureux chez krosoft, sont ceux qui bossent sur la portabilité des appli sur les machines frappées de la pomme.
Et oui, le gars qui a un mac chez Krosoft, c'est forcément le boss.

Et puis, si je me souviens bien, lors de la CES 2005, Bill c'est levé avec un PB


----------



## charp60 (2 Février 2005)

samb a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut-être utile à savoir tiens... ?
> Pareil j'avais installé la démo de windaube, et bon la desinstallation laisse toujours des trucs.
> Tu peux indiquer où est le deamon stp ?



Bon j'ai retrouvé le post :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=87816&page=2&pp=20

Et pour aller a l'essentiel :
j'avais une version de démo d'Office sur mon Ibook. Après le premier lancement de Word, Office m'a mis en tâche de fond une application : *Daemon Database* , qui effectuait des accès disque toutes les 2 secondes environ. Je n'ai pas supporté par rapport au silence de l'ibook. Du coup je n'ai plus aucune envie d'utiliser Office.

Pour savoir si tu as le même problème, tu vas dans le *moniteur d'activité*, tu cherchessi tu as une opération nommée *Daemon Database* si c'est le cas, tu la forces à quitter.
Ensuite, tu vas dans * préférences système/comptes/démarrage* et là tu supprimes Daemon Database dans "ouverture automatique à l'ouverture de session", sinon, cette tâche de fond redémarrera à chaque fois que tu rallumeras ton ordinateur.

Voilà


----------



## samb (3 Février 2005)

Merci, je vais regarder ça.
Sam.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Salut

Effectivement, on voit encore une fois que les produits Krosoft sont mauvais, et qu'ils posent toujours des problemes.

Mais malheureusement ce sont les plus utilisés.


----------



## Freelancer (6 Février 2005)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> Effectivement, on voit encore une fois que les produits Krosoft sont mauvais, et qu'ils posent toujours des problemes.
> 
> Mais malheureusement ce sont les plus utilisés.



Les plus utilisés parceque les alternatives ne sont pas autant mediatisées. Une grosse daube avec un bon gros budget marketing se vendra mieux qu'un bon produit dont personne n'a jamais entendu parlé (ce qui semble d'une logique imparable). Ce qui valable en informatique, cinéma, musique...


----------



## Tox (6 Février 2005)

Sur mon iBook, j'ai la version 2004 et bien que daemon soit en tâche de fond, mon hd ne fait aucun bruit et le moniteur m'annonce 0% d'activité sur cette tâche...


----------



## samb (9 Février 2005)

Bon, honnetement le iBook G4 12 est super silencieux, même le ventilo en 2ème vitesse n'est pas bruyant.

Par contre le "mange/gerbe-disque".... !!! Bonjour, comme j'en parle dans d'autres posts.

Et là je tombe sur une PERLE, le guide utilisateur apple, page 21 :

"... vous pouvez entendre COMME UN RONRONNEMENT OU DE PETITS CLICS... ou lorsque vous chargez ou ejectez un disque".

Là je suis mort de rire...

Sam.


----------



## bugman (9 Février 2005)

samb a dit:
			
		

> Et là je tombe sur une PERLE, le guide utilisateur apple, page 21 :
> 
> "... vous pouvez entendre COMME UN RONRONNEMENT OU DE PETITS CLICS... ou lorsque vous chargez ou ejectez un disque".
> 
> ...



Et pourtant...

J'ai inseré un CD dans mon chat ce matin et effectivement, il fait le même bruit ! CrackSproupfCracrackZrzrzrzzr.


----------



## fpoil (9 Février 2005)

ma copine a utilisé pour la 1ère fois hier le lecteur de son ibook 1 ghz: elle a fait un bond lorsqu'elle a entendu le bruit, panique dans ses yeux .. LOL... heureusement j'étais là pour la rassurer ....


----------



## nicogala (10 Février 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Sur mon iBook, j'ai la version 2004 et bien que daemon soit en tâche de fond, mon hd ne fait aucun bruit et le moniteur m'annonce 0% d'activité sur cette tâche...


 lequel d'iBook ?  ... z'êtes fatigants à pas lire les posts des autres...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> ma copine a utilisé pour la 1ère fois hier le lecteur de son ibook 1 ghz: elle a fait un bond lorsqu'elle a entendu le bruit, panique dans ses yeux .. LOL... heureusement j'étais là pour la rassurer ....



Effectivement le lecteur est sans aucun doute après les HP, le composant qui fait le plus de bruit.


----------



## samb (11 Février 2005)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement le lecteur est sans aucun doute après les HP, le composant qui fait le plus de bruit.


 
"Ronronnements" et "petits bruits" d'après Apple 

Sam.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

Franchement, il faut dire que le lecteur, meme si il fait du bruit, reste plus silencieux que beaucoup de pc


----------



## Tox (11 Février 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> lequel d'iBook ?  ... z'êtes fatigants à pas lire les posts des autres...



Tout est dans la signature !

Sinon, je parlais de daemon et du bruit qu'il engendre... M'enfin ce que j'en dis...


----------



## nicogala (12 Février 2005)

Bien, c'est ce dont je me doutais, il semble donc acquit que le 12" est plus silencieux sûrement car il n'a pas le même DD (et un peu de puissance CPU en moins...mais ça doit peu jouer), maintenant, nous ne sommes apparemment que deux à avoir parlé du 14" 1.33 60Go... d'autres témoignages confirmant ou infirmant ces constatations seraient les bienvenus  ... ne serait-ce que pour nous inciter à faire jouer AppleCare...  ...


----------

